# How to kill chipmunks



## VisionCasting (Apr 20, 2010)

I've got chipmunks in the yard - they are tearing up my grass and burrowing holes.  Any ideas on how to kill the critters and discourage any from coming back in their place?  

I live in a suburban area so no suggestions like .22's, napalm or low-yield bombs, please.


----------



## Son (Apr 20, 2010)

They can be a pest. I've had em completely destroy seats on stands. I would try large rat traps and/or pellet poisons for rats.


----------



## Son (Apr 20, 2010)

Are you sure it's chipmunks? Not armadillos....Huh..?


----------



## fishinbub (Apr 20, 2010)

A decent pellet rifle and good aim should be enough.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure, but I believe chipmunks are a non-game protected species.  If you do choose to kill a few, SSS.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 21, 2010)

get a cat ....


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 21, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> get a cat ....



But feed him just enough to keep him around the yard.
 A fat cat want hunt.


----------



## RacinNut (Apr 21, 2010)

I use rat traps around the holes or where you see them running, pre baitin the traps for a day or two works well, I bait with Trapper's Choice Pecan Surprise, and I also use a 22 short on them when I can, I also heard it was illegal to kill them.  Livin where I do I have to keep the chipmonks and squirlles thinned out on a regular basic.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 21, 2010)

I second getting a cat. 

T


----------



## ButcherTony (Apr 21, 2010)

Throwback said:


> I second getting a cat.
> 
> T


----------



## Matt A (Apr 21, 2010)

I've trapped them around my house with a Havahart trap that catches them alive. Then you can 'dispose' of them quietly! Or, if you prefer you can relocate them.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 21, 2010)

If your yard is fenced, I will loan you my 2 Labs !!!!

We had (note had) a family of 'munks' around my house
and my Labs cleaned them out....'course they dug ditches
around and under my lawn bldg to get them...

Good luck.....

Matt, you gonna make the bear hunts this fall ?????


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Apr 21, 2010)

a cat will get em or a well placed shot from a pellet gun


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 21, 2010)

Sell your grass,and move to the country.Serious,and on topic.

Also agree: It might be armadillos.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 21, 2010)

Someone suggested poision. That could possibly kill any cat or dog as well, from eating the poision or eating chipmunk after it dies.
You could catch em in a trap, and teach em how to sing and dance


----------



## Milkman (Apr 22, 2010)

There are commercially available repellants for such critters. I have used the Havahart brand with success.

here is a link to another brand
http://www.critter-repellent.com/chipmunk/chipmunk-repellent.php


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Apr 26, 2010)

I had em digging holes at the foundation of my home. The neighbors cats semmed to have no effect on them.
 A fairly large eastern king snake was introduced into one of the holes.
 No more chipmunks.


----------



## Matt A (May 6, 2010)

Just had a buddy tell me this: fill a 5 gal bucket with about 6 inches of water and then pour sunflower seeds in so that the surface of the water is covered with the floating seeds. Place bucket next to a tree or stump so the chipmunks can get in. They try to get to the seeds and then sink. I just tried it and had one within about 2 hours.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 7, 2010)

Try blood meal!


----------



## ted_BSR (May 14, 2010)

Wanna borrow my cat?  She is a Chipmunk Assasin.


----------



## Washington95 (May 15, 2010)

Local animal control (lady with a gun who should never have a gun???) told an elderly lady who was trapping/killing them that they are (federally?) protected.  After that the elderly lady told the animal control lady the chipmunks had started committing suicide by jumping into her rain barrel.  A hundred or so killed; tunnelling everywhere.  Under trees and house.


----------



## bnew17 (May 21, 2010)

cats...we have a cat and she kills one it seems like every few days.


----------

